# 73 Schwinn Paramount



## junkman 59 (May 3, 2016)

Any idea on a fair price this is for me to keep always wanted one


----------



## detroitbike (May 3, 2016)

huge frame. You must be quite tall
 If all original 1000-1200 range


----------



## junkman 59 (May 3, 2016)

I am 6,3 35 inseam I didn't measure the frame but it's all original even the tires
Scott


----------



## momo608 (May 3, 2016)

P14 track bike. Some of these go for big bucks depending on the year. Need someone that knows more than me. Can you supply the serial # ? 
I would guess that's a 25" frame. The geometry of the frame makes them look taller than they really are.


----------



## junkman 59 (May 3, 2016)

Don't hold me to it but I think it's a k73141 number
Scott


----------



## momo608 (May 4, 2016)

*I believe it's a October 1973 bike, 141st frame built that month. *




Month Code: This one letter code corresponds to the month with A=January, B=Febuary and so on. Because I is not used, September=J and December=M.

Year Code: This two digit code is the last two digits of the year – 86 is 1986.

Sequence Number: This two digit number represents the nth frame and/or fork scheduled during the month. During the peak of the bike boom, Schwinn would add another digit, sometimes producing as many as 500 frames a month.
For example, H7634 is the thirty-fourth frame or fork scheduled during August of 1976.

http://waterfordbikes.com/w/culture/paramount/paramount-dating/

Do an advanced search on ebay of completed listings. That will help determining a value. Originality makes a big difference.

added. Not much on ebay. detrioitbike I think has a good handle on the price,

Ask over here, I know they got a few guys into these.

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php


----------



## Metacortex (May 4, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Ask over here, I know they got a few guys into these.
> http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php




Actually he'd get much better advice on that particular model here: http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage-bicycles-what-s-worth-appraisals-inquiries/

In fact there is an amazing amount of Paramount knowledge over on www.Bikeforums.net.

Unfortunately the SchwinnBikeForum has become a relative wasteland of Schwinn lightweight knowledge since one of the so-called "owners" had a mental breakdown. LOL


----------



## momo608 (May 5, 2016)

Schwinn Bike Forum


----------



## Goldenrod (May 10, 2016)

Why do I feel like an oddball until I hookup with you comics?  Don't ever change!


----------

